# How to decorate kitchen like an operating room?



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

You can make an "Autopsey Chip & Dip" set. I carved an alien autopsey out of extruded styrofoam. The abdominal cavity holds plastic containers of salsa and guacamole. You can easily incorporate this into an operating room scene for your kitchen.

This was a science fiction themed party we had a few years ago. These are not the best shots, but you get the idea:


















Eric


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

I got silver wrapping paper and am going to cover my cabinet doors in it, to give it that sterile feel. I'll probably paint some stains on them. Maybe that would work for you too?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

For a sort of different look, you could get the clearish plastic painter's dropcloths from the dollar store and build up several layers of them (hang them from the ceiling in front of all the cabinets) and here and there have some blood splashed and spatter on them. 

You could also put things like mannequin parts on the counters behind the plastic that are just visible through the sheets... maybe a few tea lights to back light the counters to show the body parts?

If you have florescent light fixtures, turn one of the bulbs so it's flickering? Big lots carries the silver clamp worklight fixtures and if you got some metal poles you could clamp some of the lights on there and fix them up high and aimed at a table fixed up to look like an operating table (maybe a section of foamcore or other type of rectangle with silver wrapping paper or if you're really careful, dollar store tinfoil?)

Bloody bandaged body parts in the corners... and build a machine that goes PING! as well.


----------

